# La donna che mangiò il marito con la salsa barbeque



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

*La donna che mangiò il marito con la salsa barbeque*

*Omaima Nelson vuole uscire sulla parola *









Il Los Angeles Times ci racconta la storia di Omaima Nelson, l’ex  modella di origine egiziana colpevole di aver, senza troppi giri di  parole, mangiato il marito dopo averlo ucciso. La storia risale agli  anni ’90 e per la seconda volta, dopo vent’anni, Omaima sta cercando di  ottenere la libertà sulla parola. Ma per il pubblico ministero tale  provvedimento di clemenza va negato, perché la donna sarebbe ancora un  “pericolo pubblico”.


*FUORI O DENTRO – *La revisione del caso, spiega il LA  Times, costringe tutti a rivangare un caso che è stato probabilmente il  più tremendo della carriera per gli operatori della giustizia  californiana coinvolti.

“C’erano valigie e borse di plastica imbevute di liquido scuro che  veniva dalle sue parti del corpo. Nella friggitrice c’era la mano di  Nelson, e quando abbiamo aperto il frigo c’era la testa di Nelson piena  di coltellate. Aveva le interiora nella corvette, e cercava di  coinvolgere un ex-fidanzato a togliere la dentatura dalla testa così che  potesse scaricarla nella Baia di Newport Beach.


Secondo gli avvocati difensori della donna, dopo 20 anni di galera  ora Omaima si sarebbe pentita, sarebbe profondamente cambiata così  arrivando a “meritare” la libertà sulla parola.
“La notorietà del caso continua ad essere ciò che lei ha  fatto al corpo dopo averlo ucciso. Ma ha ucciso perché era abusata. Lo  psichiatra che ha testimoniato nel processo, con 20 anni di esperienza,  ha detto che lei era nello stato più psicotico che lui avesse mai visto.​
​“E’ dolce e delizioso, mi piace”, avrebbe detto Omaima mentre mangiava il marito, tagliato a forma di patatine e intinto nella  salsa barbecue: il dottore così ha testimoniato. Secondo il procuratore  Pawloski, come abbiamo detto, la donna va tenuta in galera.

Non si è per nulla impegnata nell’utilizzare i programmi di auto-aiuto  della prigione. “Dovrebbe essere tenuta in galera per il periodo massimo  possibile”



5 ottobre 2011 
http://www.giornalettismo.com/archives/154791/la-donna-che-mangio-il-marito-con-la-salsa-barbeque/


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

ho appena fatto colazioneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

azzo:


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ho appena fatto colazioneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> azzo:



Conservala per pranzo o ... cena :mrgreen:


BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :scared:


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2011)

ma che schifoooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....................................
Marì ma che notizie sonoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ultimo (6 Ottobre 2011)

Menomale va!! mia moglie una volta mi disse: se mi tradisci te le stacco! mica disse te le mangio auahahahahaah


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che schifoooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....................................
> Marì ma che notizie sonoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


E' la vita Simy, quella reale ... queste cose capitano, a volte.


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' la vita Simy, quella reale ... queste cose capitano, a volte.


Ma si lo so....è che a qest'ora del mattino ancora non ce la faccio a leggere certe cose!
che tristezza però


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma si lo so....è che a qest'ora del mattino ancora non ce la faccio a leggere certe cose!
> che tristezza però





[video=youtube;u3WpqsgTXUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3WpqsgTXUQ[/video]​


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

Non so se qualcuno l'ha visto, ma su sky - forse Discovery Science - hanno passato anche recentemente la storia di un cannibale giapponese, che non ricordo per quale motivo, gira a piede libero...

Se trovo qualche riferimento lo posto


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non so se qualcuno l'ha visto, ma su sky - forse Discovery Science - hanno passato anche recentemente la storia di un cannibale giapponese, che non ricordo per quale motivo, gira a piede libero...
> 
> Se trovo qualche riferimento lo posto


Vabbe, i cannibali esistono si sa ... ma la signora s'e' "nutrita" della carne/corpo di suo marito :cooldue: non so se mi spiego.  la cosa e' diversa ...


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Ritornando al caso, pero'   poteva solo ucciderlo (capisco ma non giustifico) per male che aveva ricevuto da lui ... ma mangiarselo  CHE SCHIFO!


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbe, i cannibali esistono si sa ... ma la signora s'e' "nutrita" della carne/corpo di suo marito :cooldue: non so se mi spiego.  la cosa e' diversa ...


No no anche 'sto jappo se li magnava!! e di gusto anche!!

Non ricordo se usasse la salsa barbecue però...

Comunque secondo me questa è psicotica fino ad un certo punto.. cioè non è che sia stato un raptus di follia!


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> No no anche 'sto jappo se li magnava!! e di gusto anche!!
> 
> Non ricordo se usasse la salsa barbecue però...
> 
> Comunque secondo me questa è psicotica fino ad un certo punto.. cioè non è che sia stato un raptus di follia!


MAH! ... saranno gli esperti a stabilirlo ... comunque e' molto di "voga"  il cannibalismo  negli ultimi anni


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH! ... saranno gli esperti a stabilirlo ... comunque e' molto di "voga"  il cannibalismo  negli ultimi anni


chiaro, con i prezzi della carne e la crisi ... tanto, da morto non vale più nulla e l'unico pericolo rimanente è che l'appetito viene mangiando ...


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> chiaro, con i prezzi della carne e la crisi ... tanto, da morto non vale più nulla e l'unico pericolo rimanente è che l'appetito viene mangiando ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> chiaro, con i prezzi della carne e la crisi ... tanto, da morto non vale più nulla e l'unico pericolo rimanente è che l'appetito viene mangiando ...





UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


Negli anni 90 (20 anni fa) non c'era crisi :mrgreen: ... che scemi che siete :sarcastic:azzo:


----------

